# How do you split a 12v output



## williemiller (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi All
I have now installed my leisure battery, thanks for all the tips. I have a single 12v output from the battery and I want to split this into three, one each going to stereo, lighting and a cigarette lighter charger.  My question is how do I turn the one wire into three, I was hoping to use a connector block with a single input and three outputs but can't seem to find one.  Any suggestions gratefully received.
Thanks


----------



## shortcircuit (Oct 23, 2012)

Simply take a bit of connecting strip and cut off one piece three blocks long.  Connect the feed to one side and loop between other blocks on the same side. Remember to fit fuse at battery end which is less than the current carrying capacity of the wire you are using.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Firefox (Oct 23, 2012)

Another option would be to take a 3 way of 5 way blade fuse box eg Halfords/Maplins/Ebay.

Down one side connect all the terminals together by looping/soldering thick wire or put a small bolt through together with nuts clamping each terminal to act as a bus bar. Connect the input to this side. Now you can put blade fuses in and take off separate outputs on the other side. This has the advantage each of your circuits stereo,lighting and charger will be protected by its own separate fuse. Essentially you are making a mini 12V fuse box/distribution box all in one.


----------



## williemiller (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for the advice.  I went for the fuse box option in the end as a little extra safety is always handy. Thanks again.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Oct 24, 2012)

:nicethread:

Thanks for this, I've now got a number of different 12v gadgets wired in, some feeding direct from the leisure battery with fuses (eg stereo, 3 way cig socket) and some feeding through the Smartcom relay (fridge). It all works fine but I don't like all the messy wiring and was wondering whether there was something similar to a fusebox in a house which would work. 

Time to sit down with a coffee and the Maplins catalogue


----------



## Firefox (Oct 24, 2012)

Halfrauds also do one:

Halfords | Halfords Compact Fuse Box 4 Way HFS203

http://reviews.halfords.com/4028/870493/reviews.htm


----------



## Bigpeetee (Oct 24, 2012)

Less expensive one CAR COMMERCIAL MARINE 4 WAY BLADE TERMINAL FUSE BOX NEW | eBay


----------



## maingate (Oct 24, 2012)

This is another option that I have used in the past.

Standard Blade Fuse Holders Clip Together


----------



## SUGGY (Oct 24, 2012)

what i did was to buy a surface deep double plastic box ( wikes / Wilco's ) .  you can get , 25 mm / 50 mm they are normally used for a cooker box or a double 13 amp socket box, you can then mount your fuse box inside it and do all your wiring without it being seen , you can also get a double box blank to screw on to the box as a lid .


----------

